# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Prijava djeteta

## buci-buci

Da li mi netko može reci koliki je točno zakonski rok  i procedura za prijavu djeteta (matični, MUP, zdravstveno). Beba je rođena u Varaždinu, no mi smo iz Kr, da li bebu treba prijaviti u matičnom uredu u Vž  ili Kr.  Naime, rodila sam prije tjedan dana (13.09.) no suprug mi stiže s terena tek 01.10. Da li imam vremena počekati supruga da prijave obavimo zajedno.

----------


## Lotta

Imate vremena, rok je mjesec dana od rođenja bebe za matični, onda idete ne MUP i zdravstveno. U matični idete skupa, a ostalo može muž sam.  Za matični vam trebaju osobne i vjenčani list, oni vam tad naprave rodne listove i domovnicu(za bebu), te s njima idete na mup i zdravstveno.

----------


## genius

kao sto je Lotta rekla rok je 30 dana,a kod nas je sve obavio moj muž.ja nisam nikud isla,on mi je doneso kuči papire na potpis i to je to.

----------


## ivarica

zakonski rok da vi, roditelji, prijavite ime dijeta koje je rođeno u zdravstvenoj ustanovi je 60 dana, ali je preporuka da to napravite ranije, unutar 30 dana, kako su cure napisale - jer ti treba zdravstveno za prvi pregled

----------

